# How to: Minecraft Modifikationen und Texturenpaket



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

Nachdem ich euch schon in einem How to gezeigt habe, wie ihr euren eigenen Homeserver für Minecraft aufsetzen könnt, folgt nun das nächste How to. Diesmal zum Thema Modifikationen und Texturenpakete.
*
Hinweis: Für Modifikationen und Texturpakete gilt eine besondere Regel - Für jedes Minecraft-Update müssen auch diese "Erweiterungen" geupdatet werden, ansonsten kommt es zum instabilen Minecraft. Daher immer darauf achten, dass die Modifikationsversion immer auf den Minecraft-Stand ist. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel*.

*1. Modifikationen 

*Mithilfe von Modifikationen lässt sich Minecraft schnell und einfach den eigenen Wünschen anpassen. Mal ist es nur eine Minimap, mal aber auch gleich ein ganzer Materialiendetektor. Allerdings bietet Minecraft zurzeit noch keine offizielle Schnittschnelle um Modifikationen über den Clienten zu installieren. In naher Zukunft mag sich das laut Notch zwar ändern, aber derzeit geht es nur über die Änderung der Minecraft.jar.

- sucht euch eine oder mehrere Modifikation z.B. hier aus
- ladet euch den Modloader (wird für sehr viele Modifikationen benötigt)
- entpackt die zip-Datei des Modloaders
- drückt [windowstaste] + [r] oder ruft im Startmenü einfach "Ausführen" auf (ist bei Windows XP ähnlich)
- gebt in das Eingabefeld %appdata% ein
- es öffnet der Appdata-Ordner von Windows ==> geht in den Ordner .minecraft und in den Ordnet bin
- legt euch ein Backup der Minecraft.jar an!!!
- Öffnet die .jar mit einem Entpackungsprogramm z.B. WinRar oder 7zip
- kopiert die entpackten Modloader-Dateien direkt in die Minecraft.jar
- löscht danach den META-Inf Ordner in der Minecraft.jar
- schließt euer Entpackungsprogramm und entpackt nun die jeweilige Modifikation
- wenn diese den Modloader voraussetzt geht ihr wie beim Modloader vor: Kopiert die Dateien direkt in die Minecraft.jar
*- wenn nicht: Readme lesen wie die Modifikation installiert wird, dies kann sich unterscheiden. Manche Modifikationen, die keinen Modloader benötigen, können mit installierten Modloader zu Problemen führen!*
*
2. Texurpaket installieren*

Minecraft gewinnt mit Sicherheit keinen Schönheitspreis, aber man kann dem Spiel grafisch etwas auf die Sprünge helfen mit Texturpaketen. Diese gibt es zuhauf im Internet. Ich bevorzuge persönlich Misas HD-Textur Paket, dazu aber später mehr.

*Normales Texturpaket:
*
Normale Texturpakete sind Pakete mit der normalen Blockauflösung. Sofern ein Texturpaket mit "HD" gekennzeichnet ist bzw. 32x32 oder größer ist, dann wird das anders installiert. Siehe weiter unten "HD Texturpaket".

Nachdem ihr euch für ein normales Texturpaket entschieden habt und sich auf eurem Rechnet befindet startet ihr Minecraft und geht dort zum Menü "Mods and Texture Packs". Dort drückt ihr dann auf "Open Texture Pack Folder", nun sollte sich ein Ordner öffnen. Dort kopiert ihr dann das Texturpaket, welches in der Regel im .zip-Format vorliegen sollte, hinein. Danach könnt ihr im "Mods and Texture Packs"-Menü das Texturpaket auswählen. Fertig!

*HD Texturpaket: (Neu: 28.04.2011)
*
Für Texturpakete mit höherer Auflösung benötigt ihr den neuen(!) Minecraft-HD Fix. Diesen findet ihr hier.

Ladet euch das Programm, startet die Anwendung und drückt auf "Patch". Nach diesen Vorgang geht ihr einfach auf "Test Minecraft" und öffnet dann im Minecraft-Hauptmenü auf "Mods and Texture Packs". Dort drückt ihr auf "Open texture pack folder". Im nun geöffneten Ordner fügt ihr euer HD-Textur-Paket als .rar/.zip Archiv ein. Schließt den Ordnet und wählt euer Texturpaket im "Mods and Texture Packs"-Menü von Minecraft aus. Fertig.


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2011)

Sehr gut geschriebenes Tutorial, schreib vielleicht noch dazu, dass unbedingt zuerst die Versionsnummern abgeglichen werden sollten, da man sich sonst effektiv Minecraft schrotten kann,
was auch nicht schlecht ist, bei mehreren Mods nach jedem mal ein Backup machen und starten, ob es auch kompatibel zueinander ist, spreche aus erfahrung *gg*


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschriebenes Tutorial, schreib vielleicht noch dazu, dass unbedingt zuerst die Versionsnummern abgeglichen werden sollten, da man sich sonst effektiv Minecraft schrotten kann,
> was auch nicht schlecht ist, bei mehreren Mods nach jedem mal ein Backup machen und starten, ob es auch kompatibel zueinander ist, spreche aus erfahrung *gg*



Hinweis für die aktuellen Versionsnummer ist drinne.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (5. April 2011)

Du solltest auf jeden Fall am ANFANG sagen, dass man die Welten sichern sollte. Gut währe auch zu sagen, dass Mods die beide eine bestimmte .class File überschreiben NICHT KOMPATIBEL sind. Damit kann man viel "MIMIMI GEHT NICHT" vermeiden.

Ansonsten: Lass das schnell und einfach weg. Es kann so nervig sein... Aber sonst ist das hier ne super Sache.


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank Razyl für den tollen Guide =)

Da werd ich auf jeden Fall nochmal drauf zurückkommen, wenn ich die Beta hab =)


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> - ladet euch den Modloader (wird für sehr viele Modifikationen benötigt)


Ich finde du solltest schreiben, man soll sich den Modloader nur runterladen&installieren wenn im Thread von dem Mod auch drauf hinngewiesen wird, dass Modloader benötigt wird. Ansonsten kann es ja sein, dass sich der Mod nicht mit Modloader verträgt.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich finde du solltest schreiben, man soll sich den Modloader nur runterladen&installieren wenn im Thread von dem Mod auch drauf hinngewiesen wird, dass Modloader benötigt wird. Ansonsten kann es ja sein, dass sich der Mod nicht mit Modloader verträgt.



Das steht doch dabei o.O 


> - wenn diese den Modloader voraussetzt geht ihr wie beim Modloader vor: Kopiert die Dateien direkt in die Minecraft.jar
> - wenn nicht: Readme lesen wie die Modifikation installiert wird, dies kann sich unterscheiden


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Hier 2 tolle Threads im Minecraft Forum:

- http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1021&t=12352
TexturePacks und Mod's. Viele sind aber nicht geupdatet also aufpassen.

- http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1039&t=165623
Nur Mods. Im ersten Post sind alle Mods die mit 1.4 funktionieren.


----------



## yves1993 (27. April 2011)

Mh habe alles so gemacht wie im Forum beschrieben, Minecraft kackt jedesmal ab wenn ich einen Block platzieren will... der Rest funktioniert...

Ech zum Kotzen... wieso hat Notch das game überhaupt in Java programmiert?
Das ist ja wohl die unstabielste Shitplattform ever -.- 

Hab das aber auch nur mit dem Misa 64x HD Paket. Hab alles so gemacht wie er es beschrieb... wenn Minecraft abkackt ist es ebenso UNMÖGLICH das Log zu kopieren, klicke ich auch nur irgendwo geht das Fenster einfach zu (Wow extrem schlau geregelt sowas... )


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh habe alles so gemacht wie im Forum beschrieben, Minecraft kackt jedesmal ab wenn ich einen Block platzieren will... der Rest funktioniert...
> 
> Ech zum Kotzen... wieso hat Notch das game überhaupt in Java programmiert?
> Das ist ja wohl die unstabielste Shitplattform ever -.-
> ...




Wie hast du das Texturepack installiert? Hatte das selbe Problem!

Lade dir (von Misas Post aus) den NEUESTEN Patcher runter und befolge die Anweisung dort, Problem im Normalfall behoben 

Wenn du es mit dem alten gemacht hast, werden die Texturen komplett überschrieben, beim Neuen wird das Texturenpack in den Texture Pack Ordner gelegt und es kann wieder jederzeit zum alten gewechselt werden, ohne dass zurückgepatcht werden muss  

&#8364;dit: Razyl, bitte eventuell das in deinem Anfangspost ändern, um zukünftig Probleme zu vermeiden, ich weiss, dass dieser Thread in der Beta noch einiges an Arbeit machen wird, da ich aber auch sehr viel mit Mods mittlerweile spiel, werde ich, wenn du willst dir dabei helfen und dir kurze Infos über neuigkeiten zukommen lassen


----------



## yves1993 (27. April 2011)

Habe das Texturpaket in den Ordner Texturepacks gelegt, es danach mit dem Patcher gepatcht... Version mcpatcher-1.1.12_02

Wenn ich das Paket ohne Patcher reinlege kackt das Spiel nach dem Mojang Symbol ab... sprich startet nicht wirklich. (Das Logo ist trotzdem HD)


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2011)

Unpatche es vielleicht nochmal, Patche es zuerst und lege es dann in den Ordner, mag komisch klingen, aber was ich so gelesen und gesehen habe kann die Modifikationsreihenfolge zum Teil viele Probleme bereiten, wenn das nicht Funktioniert
Versuche es mal mit einer frischen .jar datei, bei mir funktioniert es nämlich tadellos ...


----------



## yves1993 (27. April 2011)

Nope, gleiche kacke...

Egal zock ich halt auf SQ, ist ja unmöglich mit Texpak...
kp was daran so schwer sein soll und wieso der shit bei einigen funzt und bei anderen nicht.
Obwohl für alle die exakt gleichen Bedingungen herrschen. Ist wohl irgendwie random "lol du darfst, ne du nicht, ja du uund du auch du ja dieser wieder nicht"

Kommt einem ziemlich so vor, ist schon relativ verarschend.

Naja danke trz für die Hilfe. 

Edit: K geht jetzt nachdem ich im Patcher den Haken bei Custom Lava ausgemacht habe, n Kumpel hat mir das gesagt.

Mh toll wie man so gut informiert wird... naja -.-


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh toll wie man so gut informiert wird... naja -.-



Das kommt dann auf das jeweilige Texturpaket an. Normalerweise funzt es auch einwandfrei mit Custom Lava an.

Btw: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1021&t=252531 das ist der neue HD-Fix.


----------



## iShock (16. September 2011)

Hab grad ein Problem mit den Texture Packs - krieg auf meinem Mac kein einziges mehr zum laufen.

Hab schon alles irgendwie probiert - auch mit verschiedenen 16x16 und 32x32 + höher geht alles nicht.


Machs immer wie in den Anleitungen  -  und vorher gings ja auch bei mir. Ist echt zum Kotzen grad - hat jemand ne Idee ? -_-


falls es hilft es geht um diese 3 Packs

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/368366-32x18-lost-valley-wip-18-compatible/
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/627537-18premaidercraft-the-best-of-texturepackx64/
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/163244-16x-·-·-·-jolicraft-·-·-·-1109-18-update/

keines gehts und wenn ich in Minecraft unter Mods + Texture Packs schaue dann sind die 3 auch nur grau gekennzeichnet


----------



## iShock (18. September 2011)

Problem gelöst

musste die ordner im texture pack ordner zu einer zip datei komprimieren, nicht den texturpaket ordner total verschwitzt hihi


----------

